#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Διευκρινήσεις αναφορικά με τη ΣΣΕ εργατοτεχνιτών οικοδόμων

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με έγγραφο του ΙΚΑ που θα κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*, υπάρχει δυνατότητα μεγάλης μείωσης του κόστους των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών των οικοδόμων.

----------

